# [SOLVED] Can ATITOOL damage card???



## bailey808 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,

I have a XFX 8600GT, I have tried to use ATITOOL to overclock it and I used the "Find Max Core", which then pushed the core speed from 540mhz up too around 900+mhz. This caused the computer too freeze and I had to switch off manually.

I have now uninstalled ATITOOL, and updated drivers from Nvidia and the game seems to lag in pulses about 2 seconds apart on every map I play CSS on. Has ATITOOL damaged the card? I will be trying to do a complete re-install of the card.

Thanks for help


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Can ATITOOL damage card???*

Uninstall the nvdia drivers and then reinstall them again.


----------



## bailey808 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Can ATITOOL damage card???*

Hi,

Just found out that it was to do with my internet connection. I have not done anything to the drivers and I have tried CSS with my computer at my work on the wireless network and it works fine. At home my wireless connection is "Low or Very Low" at work its "Excellent". Makes all the difference.

Thanks Anyway! Will use your advise next time tho!!


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Can ATITOOL damage card???*

Ok. Pop back anytime lol. :Smile:


----------

